# Never Get Old



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Three men were moaning about the problems that old age brings.

"Look at me," said the 70 year old. "Every morning I'm woken by the urge to have a pee but when I get up and go to the bathroom I have to stand there for ages before anything happens."

"I wish I had your problems," said the 80 year old. "Every morning I go for a poo but I'm so constipated I end up being there for over 2 hours."

"Well you're both bloody lucky," said the 90 year old. "Every morning at 7 o'clock, I have a good piss, and shit like an elephant. The problem is&#8230; I don't wake up until 8.30."


----------



## stavnshell (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh my ribs. :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Youngoldun is back :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## crazyazz (Sep 26, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

True


----------

